
Four Ways to Create a Mesh for a Sphere - forrestthewoods
https://gamedevdaily.io/four-ways-to-create-a-mesh-for-a-sphere-d7956b825db4#.5lzblag34
======
jacobolus
You could make a “spherified icosahedron” which outperformed the “spherified
cube” if you wanted to have triangles with more uniform area. Having the areas
of the triangles vary by a few percent really isn’t a big deal though.

------
forrestthewoods
I have an HN question. I submitted this link over 12 hours ago. It got no
comments or upvotes. Now it's showing as being a 2 hour old link with 12
points. I don't understand. What does that mean? Can someone explain?

~~~
fla
It happened to me too. I think recent changes in HN allow a link that got no
attention to be resubmitted. Then the timing does the rest :)

